# The book thief quick movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This evening I picked up and watched the new release of The book thief on BluRay.

It's a story set in Germany in the late 1930s and is about a little girl named Liesel who is adopted by a German couple. Times are harsh with the war and she finds herself trying to figure out what side of the war she is on. Her adoptive parents take in and hide a Jew who Liesel befriends and thus the story unfolds.

The movie is a wonderful story and at first seems to move some what choppy but after the first 20 or so min it flows as smoothly as if you were reading a story. There is some narration from what is described as "death" and will make sense if you watch the movie although I thought it was a bit un nessisary. 

The audio is a 5.1 DTS master audio and although very light on LFE there is one particular sene when the bombing happends at close range that my ears felt the pressure of the exsplosions.

The video is where this movie gets top marks from me. The opening sene has an amazing shot of a steam train in the countryside that is coverd with snow and the white literally pops off the screen. The rest of the movie is filled with wonderful color even in the dark basement of the small house every detail was sharp and warm. The blacks were very nice and loads of detail.

If your looking for a movie that has a real story like feel that you and your wife or girlfriend want to enjoy this may very well be one that you want to see. It does not move fast nor is there much action but it's the story and the emotion that this movie brings that makes it a buy.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that it was fantastic. Todd should be posting his review of the film up in the next couple of days


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought the acting was very good and the entire feel of the war was well conveyed. For a slightly over two hr movie I did not feel it dragged and never looked at the clock.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I do plan on picking this up because my fiancee really wanted to see it. I didn't know it was already out on bluray though...I didn't even realize it had already made it's way through the theaters :scratch:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for this review and notice. I knew it was in the theaters but never had the chance to see it when it was there. I actually read the book during my college days so I am interested in seeing this on blu ray.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My grandparents had several Jewish families hidden in rooms behind false walls in their home in Holland during the war so this also struck a cord with me as to the real dangers this caused. I would love to see a movie made of the book "Journey through the night" based on an actual family that did this in Holland.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Picked it up blind buy - my wife wanted to see it when it was in the theater, but we never made it.

Thanks for the quick review Tony!


----------

